# [FiiO μBTR ] Bluetooth receiver,Qualcomm CSR8645 Bluetooth chip,independent local volume control,9 hour battery life(Refurbished μBTR Promo on FiiO AliExpress Official Store now)



## FiiO




----------



## FiiO

The μBTR brings the premium Qualcomm CSR8645 Bluetooth chip to the affordable device segment for the first time ever! The CSR8645 allows the μBTR to support Bluetooth 4.1 as well as the aptX, SBC, and AAC audio codecs for high-fidelity wireless audio, up to a distance of 10 meters.



*The μBTR features:*

※ Built-in high-performance amplifier Texas Instruments TPA6132A2

※ Independent local volume control get a volume just right for you

※ Built-in high sensitivity omnidirectional microphone for voice calls

※ Charge for 1 hour with the Type-C symmetrical connector, listen for 9 hours 

※ Visible battery meter with iOS

※ Supports NFC (near-field communication) functionality with one touch

※ 360 degrees of beautiful minimalist design

※ A tiny piece of craftsmanship for you to carry

※ Easy access to voice assistants including Siri

※ Can be paired up to two Bluetooth devices

※ Simple dual color indicator light

If you are in the mind of getting one, check with local agents (*>>Where to Buy*) for its availability or kindly buy it at our Aliexpress store (*>>Click here*) if it's not available in your local market.


----------



## FiiO (Jun 14, 2018)

Does the Bluetooth receiver made by professional HiFi manufacturer differ from that of Internet company like Xiaomi?
* --- Translated from James’ Original Post*

Firstly, let’s have a look at the comparison chart!




It’s known to us all that the cost performance is the key value the Internet companies advertise and promote. To me, it makes sense in most cases. However, Internet enterprises are likely to save cost on things that customers may neglect.
Therefore, I take the newly-released Bluetooth receiver of FiiO to make a detailed comparison with the counterparts of Internet enterprises like Xiaomi / NetEase, so as to analyze how the two different kinds of enterprises think differently in making products.

1. Market positioning
Form the product positioning aspect, the target customer group for the 3 products are the same as the prices are quite close.

2. Core needs of target customers
From the promoting points of the products and customer feedback, the device is to meet the needs of customers whose phone comes without the 3.5mm headphone jack while still have one or more 3.5mm headphones with pretty satisfactory sound quality. Sure there are some users may buy the device for other reasons.

3. Sound quality
It’s a pity that the Bluetooth receivers of Xiaomi and NetEase don’t support aptX. To most of the users, the sound quality of aptX transmission can nearly rival the wired connection. As a phone manufacturer, Xiaomi is supposed to provide a reasonable solution to users with 3.5mm jack removed from the phone. At the same time, I understand it’s for cost consideration. In order to make aptX transmission possible, the only way at present is to use the Bluetooth receiver chip made by Qualcomm which requires to pay the extra aptX patent fee. So if just go with the domesic made chip, it can save a lot on the cost.

4. Features
The Bluetooth receivers of Xiaomi and NetEase come without independent volume control and microphone, which means, if the user wants to use these functions, a set of headphones with in-line controls and microphone is also needed. While the independent volume control and built-in high sensitivity omnidirectional microphone allow the user to use it with ease no matter the headphones has with in-line controls and microphone or not.
Indeed, the removal of the volume control buttons and microphone can save some costs, but it would definitely bring inconvenience to the customers. If you are in the mind to get a Bluetooth receiver, do think it over your needs and what kind of headphones you will pair with so as to avoid any inconvenience in future use.

5. User-friendliness
From the conventional view, the biggest difference between Internet company like Xiaomi and manufacturing company like FiiO is that Internet company is often associated with big data. With big data, it’s supposed to know better of the consumer needs so as to bring out better products to the public.
However, as I can see that the fact is on the opposite. Take Xiaomi for example, they make phones with Type C port and NFC function, while strangely, their own Bluetooth receiver adopts micro USB port and doesn’t support NFC function. So, to be honest, these costs shouldn’t be saved. In addition, the FiiO μBTR takes just 1 hour to achieve a full charge, which is faster than that of Xiaomi and NetEase.

6. Battery life
As a portable product, battery life is a very important indicator. When I was still working for OPPO, the president of OPPO had once said to us that a portable device should have at least 8 hours battery life so as to ensure a full day use outside. Therefore, the μBTR is of no exception offering 9 hours battery life which may probably last for 10 hours for proper use. While the other two products can only last for 4 hours which is not so convenient at all in actual use.
As the saying goes, you get what you pay. All in all, wish you get the great sound quality out of your device and have a nice experience.
Learn more about FiiO μBTR at: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/94


----------



## 40760

Anybody ordered or have gotten their hands on this yet?


----------



## FiiO

You could get one first from our Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...451.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.1bc9e728Mfo37S


----------



## FiiO

The FiiO Bluetooth Receiver μBTR is now available on Amazon.com. Follow the link to grab one if you are interested: https://www.amazon.com/uBTR-Bluetooth-Receiver-support-Activation/dp/B07D8K76F4/ref=sr_1_12
Qualcomm CSR8645 Bluetooth chip
Independent local volume control
aptX/AAC/SBC support
Easy access to Siri
Built-in microphone
Typc-C USB port
NFC support
9 hour battery life

#FiiOμBTR #BluetoothReceiver


----------



## syncopied

curious to see how this compares to the RC-BT, BTR1, and the soon to be released BTR3


----------



## fyleow (Jun 27, 2018)

Didn't realize there's a dedicated uBTR thread. Cross posting it here.

I bought a uBTR from Amazon and received it today. Paired with an iPhone 8 I can confirm it does connect via AAC.

```
Starting a2dp send thread, handle 1, frameLen 743, framecount 1, codec 2, bt clk
```

RF is fine, I can put my phone in a room 30 feet away and the music still plays. That's what I expected since even my cheap Anker bluetooth headphones can do that, but I've read complaints about the BTR1 cutting out so maybe the uBTR does better. The body is made of plastic so that might be a factor of better RF performance.

Sound quality wise it's not bad. I did a quick comparison test with the Apple dongle and the dongle definitely sounds better. There's a loss of detail when using the uBTR in comparison.

Noise floor was pretty low. I didn't  hear any hissing using my old q-JAYS with Shure black olives.

EDIT: Some additional details from the FCC filings of the uBTR.



> The product: Wireless Headphones, Model No‘: uBTR, uBTRK, BTR1K, BTRS,
> BTRSK, BTR5, BTR5K, BTA10, BTASO, BTR7, all models have the same
> Antenna shape, circuit diagram and RF module, but only difference on
> appearance and color.



So expect a similar design for the uBTR5. No surprises there since they've shared the pictures already.

On RF performance:
uBTR Output watts:  *0.001172*
https://fccid.io/R56-FCIDBT

BTR1 Output watts: *0.0009*
https://fccid.io/R56-FCIDAB


----------



## FiiO

fyleow said:


> Didn't realize there's a dedicated uBTR thread. Cross posting it here.
> 
> I bought a uBTR from Amazon and received it today. Paired with an iPhone 8 I can confirm it does connect via AAC.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. Hope you could enjoy the μBTR. 

Best regards


----------



## kuebler

fyleow said:


> ...
> So expect a similar design for the uBTR5. No surprises there since they've shared the pictures already.


What do we know about the uBTR5?

And what about the "soon to be released BTR3" mentioned a post earlier?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Monstieur

How do you switch between two paired devices using the main button? I don't see it in the manual.


----------



## FiiO

Monstieur said:


> How do you switch between two paired devices using the main button? I don't see it in the manual.


Dear friend,

Do you switching using the button in μBTR? It is not a supported function for the μBTR. The BTR3 will have this feature instead!

Best regards


----------



## Monstieur

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Do you switching using the button in μBTR? It is not a supported function for the μBTR. The BTR3 will have this feature instead!
> 
> Best regards


The features list says it can be paired with two devices. The images in the first post also say the main button is used to switch between devices. How does this work? Does it stay connected to two devices simultaneously like the Bose QC35 and it automatically switches to which every device starts playing audio last?


----------



## fyleow

Monstieur said:


> The features list says it can be paired with two devices. The images in the first post also say the main button is used to switch between devices. How does this work? Does it stay connected to two devices simultaneously like the Bose QC35 and it automatically switches to which every device starts playing audio last?



I have mine paired to both my MBP and iPhone, and it will switch to whichever device is playing audio. I tested it briefly with a Youtube video playing on my MBP and the stock Music app on my iPhone. I don't use it day to day so I don't know how well it works or what happens when system sounds play on the MBP while you have music playing on the iPhone.


----------



## FiiO

Monstieur said:


> The features list says it can be paired with two devices. The images in the first post also say the main button is used to switch between devices. How does this work? Does it stay connected to two devices simultaneously like the Bose QC35 and it automatically switches to which every device starts playing audio last?


Dear friend,

Not sure whether you are misunderstanding.

After connecting to deivce A and device B , if you play music on device A, you can hear the music from it on the μBTR. And if you *pause* the music on the device A then *play* on device B, you can hear the music from the device B.

Best regards


----------



## Hotzigetty

Just some feedback on behalf of a friend who owns one but is not on the forum: when connected to two devices (in this example, MBP and P20pro), listening to music on the MBP, with the P20pro on silent mode, when a notification comes in on the P20pro, there's a small cut out of music playback with a chirp.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

My quick look. 

It will be uploaded alos to head-fi soon.

http://www.headpie.net/2018/08/fiio-btr-bluetooth-head-phone-amp.html?m=1

Regards
Expat


----------



## FiiO

ExpatinJapan said:


> My quick look.
> 
> It will be uploaded alos to head-fi soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nathan takes a detailed look at the µBTR. He really didn't like the FB1, but the µBTR almost checks all of his boxes. Full review now on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-ubtr/


----------



## grogg

I picked up a µBTR to use mainly when commuting, walking or while doing some work around the house. I was previously using a Sony bluetooth receiver and compared to that, the µBTR's sound was miles better most likely thanks to the aptx support and other built in features.

I recently had a chance to test out a BTR3 for a few hours (borrowed from a friend) and while the BTR3 did sound a tiny bit better with my IEM's I don't think I can justify the extra cost of the BTR3. For the price the µBTR is a really nice piece of kit.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr.23361/reviews

enjoy
expat


----------



## Frozeneagle

Hi Fiio,

Is it possible to connect my USB C DAC to Fiio µBTR and allow audio to pass through the from Fiio µBTR to my headphones / IEM instead of the 3.5mm headphone jack?

Thanks in advance!

PS, do you have any 11.11 sale coming up soon?


----------



## mhoopes

Ultrainferno said:


> Nathan takes a detailed look at the µBTR. He really didn't like the FB1, but the µBTR almost checks all of his boxes. Full review now on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-ubtr/



https://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-btr3/2/

Finally, a comparison between the 3 most recent BTRs, with a nod to the µBTR for superior RF performance. Considering that FiiO’s FCC test report indicates that the BTRs after BTR1 have the same RF implementation, it speaks volumes about the reason that competent RF-enabled products don’t have metallic enclosures, if they don’t have an external antenna. 

So, you guys who demanded a “premium” feel to the BTR3...you got it. Thanks. Just keep it close.


----------



## Mouseman

Frozeneagle said:


> Hi Fiio,
> 
> Is it possible to connect my USB C DAC to Fiio µBTR and allow audio to pass through the from Fiio µBTR to my headphones / IEM instead of the 3.5mm headphone jack?
> 
> ...


The USB C port is only for charging, AFAIK. Also, the unit is only a Bluetooth receiver, not a transmitter.


----------



## Frozeneagle

Mouseman said:


> The USB C port is only for charging, AFAIK. Also, the unit is only a Bluetooth receiver, not a transmitter.



What I meant was using my phone as a source and Fiio uBTR as a receiver, but instead of passing audio through the 3.5mm jack, could it be instead be passed through USB C instead, through my USB C DAC with 3.5mm jack then to my headphones / IEM. I understand that this Bluetooth receiver has no DAC and was thinking if a USB DAC can improve its sound quality.


----------



## FiiO

Frozeneagle said:


> What I meant was using my phone as a source and Fiio uBTR as a receiver, but instead of passing audio through the 3.5mm jack, could it be instead be passed through USB C instead, through my USB C DAC with 3.5mm jack then to my headphones / IEM. I understand that this Bluetooth receiver has no DAC and was thinking if a USB DAC can improve its sound quality.


Dear friend,

No, the μBTR could not work as the USB DAC. The usb port is only for charging.

11.11 sale:  Click here for more information

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*Black or White? The Bluetooth Amplifier FiiO μBTR is Now Available in Black!*
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/120670.html


----------



## archy121

Wondering if this will be good enough for using with TV. 

APTX Low Latency support ?


----------



## FiiO

archy121 said:


> Wondering if this will be good enough for using with TV.
> 
> APTX Low Latency support ?


Dear friend,

No, APTX-LL is not supported by the μBTR.

Best regards


----------



## cleg

Which BTR is right for you? I've created small comparison video with 3 recent models


----------



## jocasta

Hi, just want to make a question.
I have a yamaha amp and I want to ad one bluetooth receiver in an aux channel for send music via bluetooth, do you think that the ubtr is a good option or I have to go up with other models??
I only want to send music with ipad, iphone or android nothing too much purist in terms or codecs or similar....
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Mouseman

jocasta said:


> Hi, just want to make a question.
> I have a yamaha amp and I want to ad one bluetooth receiver in an aux channel for send music via bluetooth, do you think that the ubtr is a good option or I have to go up with other models??
> I only want to send music with ipad, iphone or android nothing too much purist in terms or codecs or similar....
> Thanks in advance..


I think the μBTR would be a good solution, particularly because you're talking about iPad/iPhone and it has AAC, which sounds very good, and AptX for Android, which is also good (although AptX HD is better). I'm very happy with the sound quality. You may have to play around with the volume, since it doesn't have a line-out function. It's a good value, and I'm not sure what the more expensive units would have that you need, since Apple devices don't have LDAC.


----------



## jocasta

Mouseman said:


> I think the μBTR would be a good solution, particularly because you're talking about iPad/iPhone and it has AAC, which sounds very good, and AptX for Android, which is also good (although AptX HD is better). I'm very happy with the sound quality. You may have to play around with the volume, since it doesn't have a line-out function. It's a good value, and I'm not sure what the more expensive units would have that you need, since Apple devices don't have LDAC.


Hey! Thanks for your response! I think I'll get the ubtr! Only for information purposses, do you know if the btr3 or the btr1k comes with a line out? Or no one of those bluetooth receivers have it...? Thanks!


----------



## Mouseman

jocasta said:


> Hey! Thanks for your response! I think I'll get the ubtr! Only for information purposses, do you know if the btr3 or the btr1k comes with a line out? Or no one of those bluetooth receivers have it...? Thanks!


None of them have a true line out, but I think all of them have independent volume control, so you'd probably just crank it up. You could probably  even leave any of them plugged into a charger with the right cord (USB C for the later two, not sure about the BTR1).


----------



## jocasta

Mouseman said:


> None of them have a true line out, but I think all of them have independent volume control, so you'd probably just crank it up. You could probably  even leave any of them plugged into a charger with the right cord (USB C for the later two, not sure about the BTR1).


Ok thanks!


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on FiiO uBTR is live now! 

I actually made a 4-Way review on BTR3, BTR1K, uBTR and FiiO FB1.

The Audiophile-Heaven link has all of them together, while on Head-Fi, I posted each of them individually.

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/01/fiio-bluetooth-freedom-review.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-µbtr-ubtr-microbtr.23361/reviews#review-21472


----------



## kuebler

Wow... What an effort...


----------



## Dobrescu George

kuebler said:


> Wow... What an effort...



Thank you!  

The BTR modules are quite some interestring accessories for our ever growing world in need of those


----------



## Sylmar

Great review Dobresku! Got the uBTR yesterday and I'm really loving it. It's not audiophile by any means but I agree it's very enjoyable and much better than I expected.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Sylmar said:


> Great review Dobresku! Got the uBTR yesterday and I'm really loving it. It's not audiophile by any means but I agree it's very enjoyable and much better than I expected.



Thank you for your kind words, and I'm always happy to help!


----------



## Sylmar

I loved my uBTR but since yesterday it won't connect anymore. It just flashes quickly red and blue and although my phone and tablet can find it with Bluetooth it just won't connect. Also tried to reassign by simultaneously pressing both volume buttons but to no avail. Is there a way to hard reset the uBTR?


----------



## FiiO

Sylmar said:


> I loved my uBTR but since yesterday it won't connect anymore. It just flashes quickly red and blue and although my phone and tablet can find it with Bluetooth it just won't connect. Also tried to reassign by simultaneously pressing both volume buttons but to no avail. Is there a way to hard reset the uBTR?


Dear friend,

Please try to forget the uBTR from the Bluetooth devices list in your mobile phone, then reconnect?

Best regards


----------



## Sylmar (Apr 23, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please try to forget the uBTR from the Bluetooth devices list in your mobile phone, then reconnect?
> 
> Best regards


Thanks for your reaction. I've tried that and it didn't help. It also won't connect to my tablet either. It can be found but the uBTR keeps blinking red and blue and the phone/tablet just give the 'cannot connect' warning. I do have another uBTR though and that connects perfectly.

Edit: it works fine again.


----------



## ronfifer

Hello. Thanks for the review. Can i use the fiio BTR3 to play PC games on my laptop and stream the audio wirelessly to my wired Samson SR850 headphone? Does Windows output Game audio through Bluetooth to an external device? If yes, will game audio be degraded over this setup?

I am having hard time finding answers to these questions. Thank you!


----------



## FiiO

ronfifer said:


> Hello. Thanks for the review. Can i use the fiio BTR3 to play PC games on my laptop and stream the audio wirelessly to my wired Samson SR850 headphone? Does Windows output Game audio through Bluetooth to an external device? If yes, will game audio be degraded over this setup?
> 
> I am having hard time finding answers to these questions. Thank you!


Dear friend,

The BTR3 could not support Bluetooth headphone. It is a Bluetooth receiver instead.

Best regards


----------



## ronfifer

I am afraid you misunderstood me because of language barrier. 

After I connect BTR3 to the wired headphone using 3.5mm jack it becomes a bluetooth headphone connected to my laptop. Can i then play games on my laptop using this headphone? Will windows output Game audio to this headphone? or is the BTR only used to connect to phones, tablets to play music?


----------



## FiiO

ronfifer said:


> I am afraid you misunderstood me because of language barrier.
> 
> After I connect BTR3 to the wired headphone using 3.5mm jack it becomes a bluetooth headphone connected to my laptop. Can i then play games on my laptop using this headphone? Will windows output Game audio to this headphone? or is the BTR only used to connect to phones, tablets to play music?


Dear friend,

So your laptop have Bluetooth output, right? If it could connect to other Bluetooth headphone, it could theoretically connect to the BTR3. And you could connect your wired headphone to the BTR3 and make it becomes a Bluetooth headphone.

Best regards


----------



## tmb821 (Dec 6, 2019)

Just got one of these. Why does it seem like I have to use more volume on my topping nx3s amplifier when connected to the ubtr vs my el-cheapo mpow Bluetooth receiver?
love the range I can get with this and it is spectacular with my kz zsn pro’s plugged directly into it.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## 405292

I don't know why, but on my unit the sound quality is not good at all, even compared to plugging in the headphones directly in my phone (which doesn't have any fancy DAC or audio chip) sounds much much better than the  μBTR. The bass is very muddy, and there's no instrument separation whatsoever, everything seems to blend into one.

I guess its good for commuting or maybe going to the gym since its cheap and i wouldn't care much if it broke, but when you put it side with a wired connection the difference is very obvious


----------



## FiiO

DreaMworX said:


> I don't know why, but on my unit the sound quality is not good at all, even compared to plugging in the headphones directly in my phone (which doesn't have any fancy DAC or audio chip) sounds much much better than the  μBTR. The bass is very muddy, and there's no instrument separation whatsoever, everything seems to blend into one.
> 
> I guess its good for commuting or maybe going to the gym since its cheap and i wouldn't care much if it broke, but when you put it side with a wired connection the difference is very obvious


Dear user,

You are using APTX or SBC Bluetooth codec? If you are using the SBC Bluetooth codec, the sound quality may not have big improvement.
You could try to compare by using APTX Bluetooth codec as well.

Best regards


----------



## snowboardingbum

Does anyone else find the mic on the uBTR really echo-y? Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## FiiO

snowboardingbum said:


> Does anyone else find the mic on the uBTR really echo-y? Is there any way to fix this?


Dear user,

Do you mean that you could hear your sound from the headphone connected to the uBTR as well？

Best regards


----------



## snowboardingbum (Sep 17, 2020)

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Do you mean that you could hear your sound from the headphone connected to the uBTR as well？
> 
> Best regards



No... the person on the other end has a hard time understanding me and sounds very echo-y and distant. Any help would be appreciated. Love the device otherwise but it’s not proving effective for voice calls.

I guess my real question is would the BTR1K or BTR3K mic sound better?

Thanks.


----------



## FiiO

snowboardingbum said:


> No... the person on the other end has a hard time understanding me and sounds very echo-y and distant. Any help would be appreciated. Love the device otherwise but it’s not proving effective for voice calls.
> 
> I guess my real question is would the BTR1K or BTR3K mic sound better?
> 
> Thanks.


Dear user,

Would it be better if you keep closer to the microphone in the uBTR?

Best regards


----------



## snowboardingbum

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Would it be better if you keep closer to the microphone in the uBTR?
> 
> Best regards


No... I tried from every angle and a few distances. Ended up getting the BTR1K... much better mic. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Nightwater

I just bought one of these little guys and received it yesterday. I was quite happy with the sound using my Pixel 2 and Final Audio 3000s. However, the ubtr died within 24 hours. It came charged to 70%. I played with it for a little while, then charged it to 100%. I listened for about 5 or 6 hours, turned it off, and the next time I turned it on, it was dead. I figured I had used up the battery and plugged it in. Nothing. It won't charge and it won't turn on. Is there anything I can try before sending it back?


----------



## FiiO

Nightwater said:


> I just bought one of these little guys and received it yesterday. I was quite happy with the sound using my Pixel 2 and Final Audio 3000s. However, the ubtr died within 24 hours. It came charged to 70%. I played with it for a little while, then charged it to 100%. I listened for about 5 or 6 hours, turned it off, and the next time I turned it on, it was dead. I figured I had used up the battery and plugged it in. Nothing. It won't charge and it won't turn on. Is there anything I can try before sending it back?


Dear friend,

Please try to charge it using another charger and cable, then hold the power button for 15s to force a restart.
If the problem still remains, please contact support@fiio.com with receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## Martward

Does the uBTR have enough power to properly run the Koss PortaPro without being too low volume or losing on quality?


----------



## FiiO

Martward said:


> Does the uBTR have enough power to properly run the Koss PortaPro without being too low volume or losing on quality?


We did not tested the μBTR with the device you mentioned. But you could read the parameter to see if it helps: https://www.fiio.com/μbtr_parameters 


Output Power≥20mW (16 Ω/THD＜1%)
≥ 10mW（32Ω/THD＜1%）

Best regards


----------



## footplate

Martward said:


> Does the uBTR have enough power to properly run the Koss PortaPro without being too low volume or losing on quality?


I use my uBTR with Koss PortaPros and Sennheiser PX100s. Plenty of power for my requirements, with some in reserve for transients.  At full volume probably loud enough to cause permanent hearing damage.


----------



## Edric Li (Dec 28, 2021)

@FiiO is the μBTR discontinued? I really don't need the 2.5 jack on the newer models.


----------



## FiiO

Edric Li said:


> @FiiO is the μBTR discontinued? I really don't need the 2.5 jack on the newer models.


Dear friend,

Yes, due to the dual shock of chip discontinuation and rocketing prices, as well as the aging of products, we have to suspend production of some products, including μBTR.

Best regards


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

@FiiO does FiiO μBTR supports Car Mode?


----------



## FiiO

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> @FiiO does FiiO μBTR supports Car Mode?


Dear friend,

No, it doesn't support in-vehicle mode.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*Refurbished μBTR Promo on FiiO AliExpress Official Store*






Dear friends,

Recently, we have refurbished some μBTRs (Bluetooth Receiver), which used to be very popular among consumers. We will have them promoted on our AliExpress Official Store, which will be served 14.99 USD.

—Click the link here to head for the μBTR on our AliExpress Store: 
https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256801464522557.html
Grab the chance if you are interested. If you have any questions, please leave us a message.

Here are details for the promo:
• The original price was 27.99 USD. Here it will be served 14.99 USD.
• All μBTR involved were formally refurbished. They were repacked before serious quality tests by our QA department.
•The quantity available will be limited. First come, first served.

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------

